# Vacuum lines to the carb



## 1970lemonhead (May 14, 2016)

Hi all! Just wondering if someone can check the work, it doesn't look right to me, I have the Trans modulator line on drivers side, large center port to the carb is connected to the pcv valve, there was a L fitting on the manifold I blocked off, and the passenger side is capped off as well. The engine has a mech choke msd plug n play dist and msd ignition box and capacitor. The car fires up fine my issue is it just looks weird and has a slight stumble when I first give It gas at a stop and I need peace of mind or a kick in the ass and told to fix it. I can't find much on Pontiacs...it's and 350 no power breaks, w a 3 speed auto


----------



## 1970lemonhead (May 14, 2016)

I meant msd blaster coil, not cap


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Since nothing here is GM parts, all I can tell you is that you need manifold vacuum to the PCV and the trans modulator. That is full vacuum at idle. If that's what you have, you are good to go.


----------



## 1970lemonhead (May 14, 2016)

Works for me, except for the msd stuff that how I got it, I just figured they were a stock style replacement parts


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. Not even close. But just fine for your engine, if set up properly. Your 350 would have come with a Rochester 2-Jet and iron intake or a Rochester Quadrajet, also with an iron intake. If you have manifold vacuum to the trans and the PCV, you're all set. Also, from the factory, Pontiac liked to run manifold vacuum to the vacuum advance on the distributor. Helps the car run cooler at idle and gives better off the line performance. Both of mine are set up this way.


----------



## 1970lemonhead (May 14, 2016)

Ok, I guess my first step is knowing wtf I have, I don't think my dist has vacuum advance, I have finally got to the point where I am cozy bringing it out of the garage for a cruise now and then I will keep playing with the tune and see what else I can break. I am just working with the assumption it was run of the mill nothing crazy base v8. Thanks for the help btw I see your in fresno, I am in clovis maybe I will stalk out your goat and get some pointers.


----------

